# Maximum number of hours in a day? Pay period?



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

I have some time off at my regular job coming up and I was curious about something. What is the maximum number of hours you have worked in a day and period? I am referring to prime now and restaurants. Is there a limit per day or week and how do you know if you have reached it?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

From Sunday to Saturday you can get 40hrs.... In one day you can get 8 hrs, although people who work in 3hr warehouses have said they can get 9hrs in a day


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

Most I have worked 9 hours in a day my what starts late dla2
10-1
1-4
4-7

But now with everyone else from other wh seeing blocks probably lot more difficult to do.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I've got 9 hours a day numerous times.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Market dependent. La area used to be 9. Now it's 8.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

CLEVELAND: Most I've done in a day is 9 hours. I've been 'capped' at 40 hrs in a Sun-Sat week.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

ive only been able to get 7 max daily. think logistics is harder to do then prime now. 
in san antonio the earliest morning blocks start at  8am
the lastest morning block ive seen 1030a-230p
then afternoon block i think start at 23op - 630p
pm blocks start at 445p

they all over lap. and the app wont give you offers that overlap with block you are working or have. which kinda sucks. because been times ive finished a 4 hour block in 2hrs or a 3hr in 1.5


----------

